# Rose of Sharon?



## cindy

does anyone know if rose of sharon is safe around chickens? I was given several to plant in front of my run but I need to make sure they wont poison my ladies if they eat them. any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## Sundancers

From what I understand ... It is considered *toxic* to domestic animals.


----------



## cindy

Thanks Andi, thats what I was thinking them being related to hibiscus.
its a shame they would have been nice planted there


----------



## Apyl

It is deffinitly posionous to horses, dogs, and cats but I cant find anything that says its posionous to poultry.


----------



## cindy

Thanks APYL, I have been searching the web as well and cant find anything about it being poison
to chickens either hmmm....


----------



## ThreeJ

I just planted some I got the other day. I never thought to look and see if they were poisonous. They are far enough away I hope they stay out of them.


----------

